
TSA Randomizer jsfiddle - ronreiter
https://jsfiddle.net/8b6kyjwv/1/
======
johnsonjo
You could use window.crypto.getRandomValues.
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/RandomSourc...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/RandomSource/getRandomValues) Like this possibly:
[https://jsfiddle.net/8b6kyjwv/6/](https://jsfiddle.net/8b6kyjwv/6/)

I am not sure how random it is to just generate 1 at a time like I did in that
fiddle instead of an array at a time.

Here's the article on mdn about the getRandomValues.
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/RandomSourc...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/RandomSource/getRandomValues)

> The RandomSource.getRandomValues() method lets you get cryptographically
> random values. The array given as the parameter is filled with random
> numbers (random in its cryptographic meaning).

> To guarantee enough performance, implementations are not using a truly
> random number generator, but they are using a pseudo-random number generator
> seeded with a value with enough entropy. The PRNG used differs from one
> implementation to the other but is suitable for cryptographic usages.
> Implementations are also required to use a seed with enough entropy, like a
> system-level entropy source.

------
dvhh
Feature request :

\- "Randomize" with the help of short helper gesture, or hidden button press (
even better put the human "randomizer" in a separate location, and put the
fallback one in case of staff incapacity to attend )

\- Write a more "enterprise" code, at least 3 singletons and 5 class factories

\- Make the application randomly crash and go slower over time so we could
sell some support and yearly upgrade

